# How to distribute my Kontakt instruments



## dsinstruments (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello,

After having spent many hours perfecting my instruments in kontakt I wonder if it would sell?

the very low prices for instruments ready for use, without gigas and gigas to download.


But what are the constraints?

I would like to know the steps with native instruments.

In different situations:

I am the owner of my samples.


I do not own my samples, but I bought the instrument and the samples are not part of a protected library.


I do not own my samples and I do not know the owner.


I must pay royalties to native instruments?


What steps should I take to market my patches or Instruments?

Thanks to help me ,you have some tips ?

sorry for my english , i'm french ....


----------

